# Hum bars



## BryGuy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

My first post here. I have a problem with having two purpleish Hum Bars on my Projection Sony HDTV. It only occurs when I plug my PS3 in and have the Sony® Component Audio/Video Cable For PlayStation 3 cable plugged into the PS3, the PS3 is plugged into the surge suppressor with the cable box and HDTV as well. But when I unplug either the power cable from the PS3 or the A/V component cable from the PS3 the Hum Bars vanish. So I am curious as what is the source of the problem, the PS3, or either of the cables? I have yet to try it on another TV but will be doing that later this week.

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Possibly a ground issue. Try having all of the equipment connected to the same outlet and/or surge protector.


----------



## BryGuy (Jul 30, 2013)

Update:

They are all connected to the same surge strip. Also I got around buying a new HD monitor. It's a 23" Asus LCD. That is hooked up to the same surge but when I connect the PS3 to it via the HDMI cable I get no hum bars on the Asus monitor. SO is it the composite cable or the ports on the TV?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be anything on the composite path (ie: PS3 output, cable, or TV input).

The easiest to test is the cable. Aside from that, test the PS3 on a different TV and/or a different device on the TV composite input.


----------

